# Hook Lear



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope this is the right place to ask. But thinking of bending some hook lears. Was wondering if any one here does. Pretty much the style Jans net crafts sells. Got some >024 stainless wire coming. Thought about DIY jigs but wondered if any one has an easier way of doing them. Making up Perch and crappies rigs.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Sent you a PM-you'll see why.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok got it.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ended up buying the model 20 wire former on janns netcraft. Found .026 stainless just to hard to work with on a hand jig.
But happy to say that former is really useful. Making my own Hook lears,clips and really twists a coated steel cable up nice for leaders and such. No need for crimp sleeves. Highly recommend it.


----------

